# That's common sense.



## frenchtranslaterr

Dobrý večer, môže mi niekto poradiť, ako preložiť do češtiny alebo slovenčiny vetu "That's common sense"? Chcem sa spýtať, či sa to dá preložiť aj ako "To je bežná prax" alebo skôr len ako "To dá rozum". Ide o to, žena dá náhle výpoveď a muž - zamestnávateľ, v istom zmysle sú si i blízki - jej povie: Dám ti radu na rozlúčku. Ak chceš skončiť, mala by si si podať žiadosť mesiac vopred. That's common sense! Na anglický fórach píšu anglickí hovoriaci, že by sa to nemalo používať vo význame common knowledge, čiže ako niečo, čo je všeobecne známe a podobne, ale to bol zase iný prípad, keď išlo o nejakú vedomosť alebo informáciu, ktorú by každý mal vedieť. A neviem, či je správny ten preklad "To je bežná prax". Alebo to má skôr iný význam?

Ďakujem za odpoveď.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Bonsoir frenchtranslaterr. "That's common sense" neznamená "to je běžná praxe" ale, jak píšete, "to by měl každý vědět".  A jak pokračuje ten dialog? Nejsou nějaké další náznaky, které by ten smysl upřesnily?


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Keď jej to povie, tak je urazený a nahnevaný. Ďalej to pokračuje len tým, že dotyčná žena mu vynadá do houmelesákov a úbožiakov a zmizne.  On jej naštvane vykričí, že ju nevezme späť ani keby prišla prosíkať a plakať. Takže asi to bude v tom význame "To má každý vedieť!" alebo nejako podobne. Ale potrebujem, aby to znelo nejako úderne, keďže dotyčný je na ňu veľmi nahnevaný a "To dá rozum" alebo "To má každý vedieť" mi znie príliš sucho. Možno: "To vie predsa každý!"


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Tak překlad raději nechám rodilým mluvčím, ale zdá se mi jasné, že muž ji vyčítá, že nemá ani selský rozum, a ona se pak taky urazila.


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Aj tak díky.


----------



## nueby

EM má pravdu. Doslovně to je "to dá [zdravý/selský] rozum". Originál tedy není kdovíjak úderný, ale zúdernit překlad lze menším lpěním na doslovnosti. Třeba "to by snad měl proboha vědět úplně každý". 

Mně ale hlavně chybí celková logika, a proto bych se otázal, odkud pochází ten originální materiál. Spolupracuje OP na scénáři nějaké hry nebo něco takového? Například, když už dotyčná podává výpověď, jakákoli rada na rozloučenou by se ostentatívně měla spíše týkat její budoucnosti někde jinde. Třeba tedy: "Až zase odněkud budeš utíkat, měj alespoň špetku slušnosti jim dát výpověď měsíc předem." 

Ono totiž podání výpovědi bez výpovědní lhůty těžko působí jako neznalost, ale spíš jako bezohlednost, a na tu by rozhořčený šéf asi měl poukázat. Ten měsíc se mi taky zdá příliš dlouhý, kde se to odehrává? Nebývá obvyklá lhůta jen 14 dnů?

A nadávat šéfovi do homelesáka? Možná mi něco uniká, ale kdyby někdo vynadal do homeless person mně, asi bych se spíš rozesmál než rozčílil


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Nueby, to by som neriešila. Celý ten text je dosť hrozný. Ja si pri ňom vždy hovorím, že takto by som to nepovedala ani v angličtine, ale dobre... A to som v prvom rade francúžštinárka, nie angličtinárka. Mne sa zdá, že to do angličtiny prekladal niekto, kto nebol Angličan alebo Američan. Tú logiku tam nehľadaj. Proste to je všetko, čo som napísala. Je to určené pre mladších, takže to nie je zrovna Victor Hugo. Miestami je to trochu vulgárne. 
A, čo by som ešte napísala k objasneniu tej situácie. Je to tak, ako som písala. Žena robí u muža - zamestnávateľa tri mesiace, ale on je neschopný, tvrdohlavý a kvôli nemu nemajú žiadnych zákazníkov. Mal by jej zabezpečiť aj ubytovanie a pod., ale to on nedokáže. Takže nakoniec toho žena má už dosť a skončí s ním. Proste odíde. V tomto prípade je to možné. On ju prepustí, ale je z toho rozčúlený a "namäkko" a vykričí jej: Dám ti radu na rozlúčku. Ak chceš skončiť, mala by si si podať žiadosť mesiac vopred. That's common sense!, a keď je žena už voľná vykričí mu, že je houmlesák, bezvýznamný a pod. A on keď zistí, že toto si celý čas myslela, jej potom vykričí ďalšie veci - že ju nevezme späť ani keby prišla prosíkať... 

Zvážila som to a asi to bude tak, ako ste písali a ako som pôvodne predpokladala, že to bude vo význame "To dá rozum" alebo "To by mal vedieť každý", ako písal EM a ty, nueby, len ma to trochu mantalo aj s tou bežnou praxou... A o zvýraznenie sa nebudem radšej nijako zvlášť pokúšať. Ako v tom prípade I'm feeling stuck.


----------



## DeeDol

Napadlo mi: "To predsa vieš!" (Neviem, či je to údernejšie,  keď to adresujue rovno jej, ale mne to tak vyznieva


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

To by bolo podľa mňa dobré, keby už bolo uzrozumená s tým, že musí tú žiadosť podať mesiac vopred. Ale díky, DeeDol.


----------



## nueby

FT, jestli tedy správně rozumím situaci, překládáme tady z poněkud pochybné angličtiny, která sama asi je překladem z čehosi, ale za kvalitu toho čehosi ani překladu do angličtiny nikdo neručí. Ako sa po slovensky povie garbage in, garbage out? ;-)


----------

